# JY score



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

so i went down to chula vista today and went to the pick-n-pull, scored a new bumper cover to fix the old one ($32 5/87 NA same as mine just red), got 2 climate control units (ones from an 87 NA with red clock (3/87 NA), then a black face w/green clock (9/87 turbo), gonna put the black face on my unit and change the lighting color then keep the other for spares :thumbup:, got a new shift boot (black), every single small light bulb i could find in the center console (stockpile of 30)


pics coming later tonight :thumbup:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

PICs











































hey AZ-Zbum i got a question, what level trim had the black face on the climate controll? that is from a 9/87 turbo automatic


since i have 3 climate controlls i'm gonna make them into one, using my current one + black face (removed the green filter from all lettering and words) + blue bulbs + red clock


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

GLL were automatic climate control, GL were manual controls. The color was determined by exterior/interior color combination.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

all gll's were auto's? or jsut the turbo ones?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

moved comment


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> GLL were automatic, GL were manual. The color was determined by exterior/interior color combination.


Thats not true, my 88 is a turbo manual gll


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

pay attention. we're talking about the climate controls.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok well my NA is an 87 GLL, light blue, dark blue interior, and it had a silver face plate, the turbo i got the black face from was primer grey (dont know original color), with a black interior, all leather, so i'm assuming GLL


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Oops, dont know what I was thinking.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> ok well my NA is an 87 GLL, light blue, dark blue interior, and it had a silver face plate, the turbo i got the black face from was primer grey (dont know original color), with a black interior, all leather, so i'm assuming GLL


Well, if it came with the automatic climate control, it was a GLL.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok so the color of the face plate was determined by the color combo?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

My CC face plate was some kind of strange fake wood looking thing. You can see it in my gallery. My color combo was white exterior/blue interior.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> GLL were automatic climate control, GL were manual controls. The color was determined by exterior/interior color combination.


Have I ever mentioned how much I hate repeating myself?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

auto and manual referring to cimlate controls? not transmission?


i think there was some confusion


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

I thought we cleared that up?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

idk maybe we did but i was jsut clarifing again :cheers:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> I thought we cleared that up?


Apparently not, so I fixed your original post to include the 3 missing words that caused this whole problem. Please be more descriptive in future posts, thanks. Saving time by not typing 3 words did not do any good to anybody.


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> Apparently not, so I fixed your original post to include the 3 missing words that caused this whole problem. Please be more descriptive in future posts, thanks. Saving time by not typing 3 words did not do any good to anybody.


Nah, im just marking stupid :cheers:


----------

